# Kaufempfehlung :  welche AIO?



## Blackdoor (25. Januar 2017)

Hallo , 

Mein Chef will mir einen neuen Arbeitspc zusammenbastel und will da unbedingt eine AIO verbauen / lassen. Da er sich aber  jetzt scheinbar nicht mehr entscheiden kann, soll ich mir einfach eine Aussuchen er hat mir zwei z.b. vorgeschlagen  Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 oder 320  oder Kraken X61 und da ich mich null auskenne brauch ich euch ,  welche von den zwei ist den jetzt besser Qualität/Haltbarkeit  und Kühlungleistung?


----------



## drstoecker (25. Januar 2017)

Gut und günstig ist der Arctic. Leistung top! Aber für einen arbeits pc übertrieben, da tut es auch ein Boxer kühler!


----------



## freezy94 (25. Januar 2017)

Welche Hardware soll denn überhaupt gekühlt werden und welches Gehäuse wird verwendet? Ein 15 - 30 € Tower-Kühler würde seinen Soll aber auch erbringen...


----------



## Threshold (25. Januar 2017)

Der Kraken X61 ist veraltet, es gibt schon den Kraken X62.
Aber was für Hardware ist denn verbaut, dass man einen Wasserkasten braucht?


----------



## Chimera (25. Januar 2017)

Ob Arctic oder Kraken ist an sich egal, denn beides sind ein und dieselben bzw. stammen aus dem gleichen Hause: Asetek. Die Arctic ist halt schon mit der letzten Inkarnation von Pumpe am Start (der 5. Generation), während die X61 (wenn ich mich nicht komplett täusche) noch die 4. Gen hatte, während die neuen X42/52/62 mit der neuen 5. Gen daherkommen. Der Unterschied find ich(!) klein, aber fein: bei meiner Cryorig A80, die auch auf demselben Modell aufbaut, hört man das Surren der Pumpe nur beim ranhalten vom Ohr.
Bzgl. Preis ist die Arctic natürlich interessanter, denn bei NZXT zahlt man auch noch bissel Premiumpreis wegen dem Namen und Marketing (bzw. bei der neuen ja noch das Bling-Bling-Leuchtizeugs), zudem kann man die NZXT (nach Registrierung) mit der CAM Software komplett regeln, während die Arctic des Preises wegen halt eher spartanisch daherkommt: günstige Lüfis, kein grosses Zubehör und nix gross Regelsoftware (da muss man selber gucken, wie man die Pumpe drosseln will).
Persönlich(!) würd ich heute sicher mal keine von diesen wählen, da ich den direkten Vergleich Asetek AIO vs BeQuiet/Alphacool Silent Loop live tagtäglich erlebe (hab ja beides in den PCs neben mir) und muss sagen, dass die Silent Loop rein vom Paket her sicher eine der feinsten AIOs am Markt ist: Pumpe hört man gar nix (ausser man hatte Pech und erwischte eine der "Montagsmodelle"), die beiliegenden Pure Wings Lüfis sind ok und brauchbar, Kühlleistung ist gut und wenn mal was defekt ist, muss man nicht die ganze AIO wegschmeissen, sondern einfach das defekte Teil tauschen  Gleiches Horn blasen nur die Fractal Kelvin und die Alphacool Eisbaer, die preislich evtl. sogar interessanter als die NZXT sein dürft (wenn sich die Preise mittlerweile nicht krass geändert haben). Sprich, meine Empfehlung an deinen Chef: wenn er unbedingt ne AIO verbauen will, sollt er wirklich eher zu einer der erwähnten greifen, da gibt es auch keine böse Überraschung und man hat mit Listan bei BQ eh noch nen super Support.
Aber eben, wäre nur meine persönliche Empfehlung


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (31. Januar 2017)

Ich würde zu ner Silent Loop 280 oder dem Nachfolger der H110i gt raten. Ich selbst habe ne H110i gt und die ist der Hammer (WLP gegen Grizzly Kryonaut getauscht). Als Beweis siehe mein Video:

Battlefield 1 H110i GT@I7 5960X@4,4GHz@1.25V - YouTube


----------



## sozialhookah (2. Februar 2017)

Also kann nur von mir reden. 
Habe die H110i mit einem AMD Heizkörper der auf 1,49V läuft und der wird auch bei 1300rpm unter Last nicht über 50Grad warm.
Kann diese AiO nur empfehlen ist aber denke ich geschmackssache glaube nicht das sie die oben genannten groß unterscheiden.


----------



## Chimera (2. Februar 2017)

sozialhookah schrieb:


> Also kann nur von mir reden.
> Habe die H110i mit einem AMD Heizkörper der auf 1,49V läuft und der wird auch bei 1300rpm unter Last nicht über 50Grad warm.
> Kann diese AiO nur empfehlen ist aber denke ich geschmackssache glaube nicht das sie die oben genannten groß unterscheiden.



Doch, in einem Punkt unterscheiden sie sich sogar oberextremst: während man jede(!) Corsair bei nem klitzekleinen Leckchen im Schlauch, ner defekten Pumpe oder nachlassendem Wasserstand in die Tonne schmeissen kann, lässt es sich bei den Alphacool Modellen halt einfach ersetzen. Ok, die Pumpe würd ich noch höchstens bei der Eisbaer tauschen wollen, da ist es ja der ganze Block und den von der Kelvin bzw. SL bekommt man ja nicht einzeln, dennoch ist man besser aufgestellt.
Nimm mich z.B.: da immo der Platz fehlt, griff ich zur SL 120, aber sobald wiederum Platz da ist, muss ich halt nicht wie im Falle von Corsair, NZXT, Cryorig, usw. gleich ne komplett neue AIO kaufen, sondern tausche dan neinfach nur den Radi und schon wird aus der SL120 einfach ne SL240/280/360  Muss man dann wohl noch bissel Wasser nachfüllen, aber that's it  Dito bei Eisbaer und Kelvin. Und gerade so etwas sehe ich(!) als nen viel grösseren Pluspunkt als z.B. die Softwaresteuerung von Corsair/NZXT oder ne LED-Blingbling-Beleuchtung oder, oder... Klar, wer die Kohle zu Hauf hat und alle 1-2 Jahre neue Kühler kauft, für den sind dies keine Argumente. Wer aber möglichst flexibel sein will, sprich z.B. auf 2 Radis setzen oder ne Graka einbinden oder Schläuche durch andere ersetzen usw., der hat mit den geschlossenen AIOs einfach die A-Karte gezogen.
Corsair & Co. mit ihren Teilern sind ja auch nicht grundsätzlich schlecht, nur hat man halt heute doch auch bessere Modelle (bzgl. Nachhaltigkeit) zur Auswahl und man darf nicht vergessen: ein Custom Loop auf Niveau einer AIO, der kostet kaum mehr als viele der teureren AIOs (schon ab 120.- kann man sich nen Loop mit 240er Radi bauen) und aktuell kosten die Eisbaer 240 und die Kelvin S24 schon noch weniger als ne H100V2 (die BQ Silent Loop ist wohl ein Sonderfall, wobei man sich dort immerhin den Zukauf neuer Lüfis sparen kann, da die Pure Wings 2 bzgl. Leistung und Lautstärke ganz ok sind, wenn auch nicht perfekt). Im Endeffekt muss halt jeder selbst für sich gucken, was höhere Prioritäten hat und da ist ja zum Glück jeder einzigartig


----------



## Polypropylen (9. Februar 2017)

Ich habe ne Silent Loop mit 280mm Radiator und 4x Silent Wings 3. Ist leiser und etwa 7 Grad kühler als mein alter Cryorig R1 Universal.
Kann das Teil nur empfehlen wobei ich auch die mitgelieferten Pure Wings austauschen würde...Achja, die Bedienungsanleitung der Silent Loop finde ich Schrott und auch die Montage hätte bequiet etwas einfacher gestalten können. Da ist eine zweite Person als helfende dritte/vierte Hand fast Pflicht!

Ansonsten: Kauf dir bitte auf keinen Fall was kleineres als ne 240mm AiO, auf Reddit und co wird oft noch 120mm AiO empfohlen was absoluter Murks ist wenn man minimalst Platz hat.


----------



## Kassierer (9. Februar 2017)

Beim Arbeitsrechner ne AIO? Was soll denn für ne CPU rein? Bei einem Non-k I5 würde so ein  Broken-Eco irgendwie mehr Sinn machen .


----------

